

WebOS legacy lives on as next-generation Enyo framework exits beta - unwiredben
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/webos-legacy-lives-on-as-next-generation-enyo-framework-exits-beta/

======
tfigment
I logged into the sampler site and toyed around with it in the different
browsers (IE 9, Firefox 15, Chrome ??) on Windows 7 with only input boxes
behaving in different ways. Escape key could be used in IE to cancel input but
not in others. On my iPod Touch, Safari could not render anything and Opera
Mini could only show the front page but did not allow interaction. On my Nook
Color, the Browser app also could not render the site either.

Overall a nice little library with most of the expected widgets. Too many
issues with the older mobile browsers that I'm not sure I would use it just
yet but I would give it serious consideration as it does look like it might
improve the experience for business apps we currently deploy in-house. I would
probably need to actually download and toy with it for a more complete
experience.

~~~
unwiredben
Which OS version is on your iPod Touch? We tested with iOS 5.1 mainly, so I'm
not sure how well things work with a 4.x one. We've also done a bit of testing
on Android versions, and it's quite a headache working around WebKit bugs
there.

~~~
tfigment
iPod Touch was 3.1.2 (about 2 years old) which I will readily admit is rather
old but I have reasons for sticking to it on that device. I don't believe 5+
is available for my hardware. Now I don't really expect it to work but it
would be one of those nice-to-haves if it did. The Nook I think is up-to-date
as of a week or 2 ago.

My company does not enforce a standard browser but iPad and Android Tablets
would be expected for anything I adopt as well as the standard Windows
browsers. I'm not aware of anything that works well everywhere and gives a
nice experience which is what this framework tries to do so. Anyway I totally
appreciate the work and understand the difficulties involved.

~~~
ryanwatkins
iOS 3 on any device has a tiny marketshare - Instapaper showed it at less than
1.2% of iOS, and that was nearly 9 months ago.
([http://www.marco.org/2011/11/30/more-ios-device-and-os-
versi...](http://www.marco.org/2011/11/30/more-ios-device-and-os-version-
stats-from-instapaper))

The support matrix for Enyo is here - <http://enyojs.com/docs/platforms/>
Opera Mini and mobile are just not supported.

You need to draw the line somewhere. 'Broad' support is good. 'Everything'
support is futile, for the feature set desired in a mobile application
framework, with the resources the Enyo team has.

Enyo is good at creating 'apps' - often things delivered in a PhoneGap-like
container or something with defined browser support like Chrome Web Store.

Its probably not the general framework for any and all website development
needing to support all platforms.

------
weego
We've picked this for our mobile presence, the real selling point for me was
the pretty much native speed animations out of the box, which is a killer on
things like jquery mobile. There might be more work up front for us as there
is less reuse possible from our web front-end but that is our issue to solve
once, having a clunky, unresponsive UI is a problem every user would suffer
every time.

------
j_col
Kudos to the Enyo team for making this happen (despite it being widely and
inaccurately reported that Google hired "the whole team" a few months back).

Clearly there are still some very talented engineers working there, can't wait
to see what they do with Open webOS 1.0 later this year.

------
ra
It's great to see Enyo survive the HP touchpad train wreck of last year.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Looks very simple yet powerful.

------
focuser
is it me or the sample apps feel quite sluggish on the nexus 7?

~~~
unwiredben
We're just starting to optimize for Chrome on Android. It's a quite different
code base than the WebKit used on Android 4.0 and earlier.

